# Identification Geophagus



## josee_stpierre (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello all!! Can someone help me indentify my new geophagus!??!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It's altifrons- group. Even as adults it can be difficult to distinguish these species, but as young juvies, really can't be certain.
Best guess is _Geophagus abalios _ or _Geophagus altifrons_. Many of these types of geos in the hobby are called, _Geophagus surinamensis_ but that is simply a trade name that they are sold under, as the real surinamensis is supposed to be very rare in the hobby.
As the fish grows and developes, it may become more obvious which species, as tail pattern and which and what markings are typically expressed can differ amongst these species.


----------



## josee_stpierre (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank You!!! I also Have 5 of them!!!  They were indentify as Geophagus surinamensis


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

josee_stpierre said:


> They were indentify as Geophagus surinamensis


There is no shock there. These types of geos are always called that and sold under that name. It's one species you can cross off the list.....since the real surinamensis is something that you are more then unlikely to come across. 
From your last picture, I would bet on _G. altifrons_. The orange on the bottom of the fin, and tail pattern seems to match pictures of young altifrons. The small mid-lateral blotch seems to fit as well. It's also the most commonly available and sold of these types of geos.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

What he said.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I have no experience with geo's, but I think hes pretty cute.


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

BC in SK said:


> josee_stpierre said:
> 
> 
> > They were indentify as Geophagus surinamensis
> ...


I would agree with this, especially if they do not have a black throat which is a dead giveaway for Brachybranchus.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

So what am I? I purchased a few as surinamensis and a few as altifrons, but I'm thinking they are all altifrons.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Altifrons


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Mambee, there is one fish in the video that has a significantly larger lateral spot, different caudal pattern, and shorter ventral fins. He is not _altifrons_, but he is not _surinamensis_, either. I am uncertain of exactly what it is, but it is clearly neither of those species.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't get the video to play but I will look later.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Here is another video:


----------

